# Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin Kutter- und Bootsangler!

Frage an euch als Spezi's: Wie schwer fischt bzw. pilkt ihr bei welchem Seegang bzw. welcher Windstärke.
Es geht in erster Linie um die deutsche Ostsee.

Ich habe mich bisher immer an die Regel gehalten: So schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich...
Mich interessieren eure Erfahrungen.
Ich war neulich zum Hochseeangeln an der Ostsee.
Wassertiefe ca.25m, Windstärke 5-6. Hat also schon ganz ordentlich geschaukelt und die Drift war dementsprechend heftig. Das Problem war den Pilker überhaupt auf den Grund zu kriegen.
Meine schwersten Pilker waren 100g schwer und damit meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zu leicht oder was sagt ihr? #c
Man hat jedenfalls kaum gemerkt, wenn er am Grund angekommen ist...Gefangen habe ich trotzdem einigermaßen gut aber wahrscheinlich wäre es mit schwereren Pilkern noch besser gelaufen:m Normaler Weise nehme ich am liebsten 60-75g -Pilker. Aber an die war bei dem Seegang überhaupt nicht zu denken...
Würde mich über einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch freuen|bla:

Gruß und Petri aus Hamburg,
Pilke


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Es kommt halt drauf an wie doll die Srrömung ist bzw dein Boot oder der Kutter treibt.
Hast du 5-6Bft und bist dicht unter Land und ohne Strömung
reicht logischerweise evtl ein 50er Pilker.
An Tagen wie bei deinem hilft dann gelegentlich nur noch das Norge-Geschirr ab 150gr :g
Beachten solltest du auch das es Pilker gibt die schnell sinken und welche die länger zum  Grund brauchen, dafür aber mehr "Spiel" haben.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Oh ich seh es grad noch so aus dem Augenwinkel du bist ja noch fast neu hier |welcome:|welcome:  :m


----------



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Beachten solltest du auch das es Pilker gibt die schnell sinken und welche die länger zum  Grund brauchen, dafür aber mehr "Spiel" haben.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort #6Das ist ein interessanter Punkt über den ich noch gar nicht so richtig nachgedacht habe - klingt aber völlig einleuchtend.
Sicher kennst du den "Kieler Blitz". Ist das so einer mit viel Spiel?

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Oh ich seh es grad noch so aus dem Augenwinkel du bist ja noch fast neu hier |welcome:|welcome:  :m



Danke, danke - ja bin ziemlich frisch an "Board" #h


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Der Blitz geht eigentlich schnell zum Grund und hat aber trotzdem noch ein gutes Spiel. Für mich ist er einer der Besten Pilker hier in der Ostsee mit dem man (fast) immer auf der richtigen Seita ist.


----------



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Ich habe mit dem eigentlich auch immer am besten hier gefangen...auch beim letzten Mal..gelb-orange:m


----------



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Der Blitz geht eigentlich schnell zum Grund und hat aber trotzdem noch ein gutes Spiel. Für mich ist er einer der Besten Pilker hier in der Ostsee mit dem man (fast) immer auf der richtigen Seita ist.



kannst du sonst noch einen bestimmten empfehlen?:g


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Ich sehe grad das du im Unterforum gepostet hast


@ Mod
verschieb mal


----------



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich sehe grad das du im Unterforum gepostet hast
> 
> 
> @ Mod
> verschieb mal



Ich weiß, wollte eigentlich bei Meeresangeln posten - ist irgenwie schiefgelaufen #c


----------



## kraft 67 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Hi Pilke
Bei starker Drift klappt es am besten mit den "Spitzköppen" , die gehen am schnellsten und geradlinigsten Richtung Grund und haben trotzdem noch genug Spiel . Ich persönlich bevorzuge welche von Eisele , v.a. wenn es nicht so hängerträchtig ist , weil die leider nicht ganz billig sind , allerd. stimmen Verarbeitung , Drilling und Sprengring . Favorit rot-gelb oder schwarz . 
Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aspekt beim "Runterkommen" ist die Schnurart-und stärke ,
besonders bei schneller Drift (und wenn der Kahn noch bug-oder heckwärts verdriftet)
also auf meiner Rolle ist nur noch dünne geflochtene (ohne hier Glaubenskriege auslösen zu wollen) , ab minus 5 ° aber auch mal Mono .#c
Petri  Kraft


----------



## Pilke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Hi Pilke
> Bei starker Drift klappt es am besten mit den "Spitzköppen" , die gehen am schnellsten und geradlinigsten Richtung Grund und haben trotzdem noch genug Spiel . Ich persönlich bevorzuge welche von Eisele , v.a. wenn es nicht so hängerträchtig ist , weil die leider nicht ganz billig sind , allerd. stimmen Verarbeitung , Drilling und Sprengring . Favorit rot-gelb oder schwarz .


 
Hi Kraft!
Hmmm...Spitzköppe - kann ich mir gerade nicht so ganz viel drunter vorspielen. Ich habe zwar eine kleine Ahnung, welche du meinst aber habe die im Eisele-Programm noch einen anderen Namen? Spitzköppe ist sicher nicht der echte oder?
Rot-Gelb bzw. orange-gelb und rot-schwarz scheint mir allgemein am fängisten zu sein. zumindest sind das die Farbkombinationen, mit denen ich bei den "Blitzen" eigentlich immer punkten kann:m
Auf jeden Fall vorab schon mal vielen Dank für deinen Tipp!:m
Ich will nächste Woche nochmal vor Rügen los und ich rechne wieder mit starkem Seegang...

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

wie kraft 67 schon sagte man sollte den einfluß der schnurstärke nicht unterschätzen, vor allem wenns auch mal tiefer gehen soll.
auch hier läßt sich erkennen, daß viele mit überdimensionierten schnüren angeln.

antonio


----------



## leuchtboje (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

mit spitzkopf ist zum beispiel das Modell 'Holsteiner' von wuttke Pilker gemeint...
gibt es inzwischen aber auch von vielen anbietern...
kieler blitz ist auch in meinen augen der beste...


----------



## Pilke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



antonio schrieb:


> man sollte den einfluß der schnurstärke nicht unterschätzen, vor allem wenns auch mal tiefer gehen soll.
> auch hier läßt sich erkennen, daß viele mit überdimensionierten schnüren angeln.


 
Moin Antonio,

Ich pilke meistens mit einen monofilen (0,35er)...
Ist das zu stark?
Ich weiß, dass es Leute gibt, die mit 0,50er pilken - das halte ich aber -gerade für die Ostsee- komplett für übertrieben.
Geflochtene habe ich beim Pilken noch nie ausprobiert.
Welche Stärke würdest du empfehlen? #c

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

ne geflochtene mit echten 0,20er durchmesser reicht vollkommen aus.es geht sogar noch dünner.
mono nehm ich gar nicht dafür.
bei nur 10% dehnung sind das auf 25 m schon 2,5 m.

antonio


----------



## leuchtboje (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

normalerweise nehme ich auch ne 0,2er...
bei wettkämpfen nehm ich ne 0,12... geht genauso und man kann leichter und damit kleiner pilken... aber man bekommt wesentlich weniger hänger los...
0,50 oder 0,45er mono konnte man vor 15 jahren auch noch vertreten... inzwischen ist das aber nicht mehr wirklich angebracht...
die dehnung macht schon was aus, ist aber auch nicht soooooooo schlimm... gibts versuche dazu, dabei ist meistesn rausgekommen, dass man die bisse zwar anders, aber eigentlich genausogut spürt...muss halt mehr gefühl in den finger sein...


----------



## Sassone (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Man darf die Punkte Abdrift und Andrift ebenfalls nicht unterschätzen... Während man bei starken Wind in der Abrdrift teilweise 100g nicht auf Grund bekommt, kann man in der Andrift teilkweise noch mit 50g fischen...


----------



## Pilke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> normalerweise nehme ich auch ne 0,2er...
> bei wettkämpfen nehm ich ne 0,12... geht genauso und man kann leichter und damit kleiner pilken... aber man bekommt wesentlich weniger hänger los...
> 0,50 oder 0,45er mono konnte man vor 15 jahren auch noch vertreten... inzwischen ist das aber nicht mehr wirklich angebracht...
> die dehnung macht schon was aus, ist aber auch nicht soooooooo schlimm... gibts versuche dazu, dabei ist meistesn rausgekommen, dass man die bisse zwar anders, aber eigentlich genausogut spürt...muss halt mehr gefühl in den finger sein...


 
0,20er - und das reicht? geschweige denn 0,12er?Nun gut, wenn du sogar bei Wettkämpfen fischst, wirst du es sicherlich wissen.
Ich habe mit geflochtener eben noch keine Erfahrung - zumindest nicht beim Hochseeangeln.
Geflochtene habe ich bisher im Süsswasser zum Zanderangeln benutzt. Und da dann auch ne 0,12er....
Ich persönlich finde aber, dass geflochtene einen ziemlichen Nachteil mit sich bringt. Die Belastung der Rutenringe. Die ist schon ziemlich hart.So hart, dass inzwischen ja sogar Ringe entwickelt wurden, die extra zum Fischen mit geflochtener gedacht sind....
Aber Fazit insgesamt: Ihr ratet zu einer geflochtenen Schnur beim Pilken, richtig?


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Pilke schrieb:


> 0,20er - und das reicht? geschweige denn 0,12er?Nun gut, wenn du sogar bei Wettkämpfen fischst, wirst du es sicherlich wissen.
> Ich habe mit geflochtener eben noch keine Erfahrung - zumindest nicht beim Hochseeangeln.
> Geflochtene habe ich bisher im Süsswasser zum Zanderangeln benutzt. Und da dann auch ne 0,12er....
> Ich persönlich finde aber, dass geflochtene einen ziemlichen Nachteil mit sich bringt. Die Belastung der Rutenringe. Die ist schon ziemlich hart.So hart, dass inzwischen ja sogar Ringe entwickelt wurden, die extra zum Fischen mit geflochtener gedacht sind....
> Aber Fazit insgesamt: Ihr ratet zu einer geflochtenen Schnur beim Pilken, richtig?



das mit dem ringe "entwickeln" mußt du mal genauer erklären.
du hast mit der geflochtenen viel besseren kontakt zum köder und im verhältnis zum durchmesser ne höhere tragkraft.(mal ganz allgemein ausgedrückt)
du mußt eben nur drauf achten welche geflochtene du kaufst.
hier gibts große unterschiede und die hersteller lügen bei den durchmesser und tragkraftangaben teilweise, daß sich die balken biegen.

antonio


----------



## Dorschknorpel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Moin Pilke,

ich fische geflochtene so ca. 0,10- 0,15 je nach Hersteller. Im Moment am liebsten Power Pro. Sassone hat da einen sehr wichtigen Punkt genannt, LUV oder LEE, An- oder Abdrift, dass sind ganz entscheidende Punkte. Bei deiner Beschreibung der Bedingungen hätte ich wahrscheinlich in der Andrift irgendwas um die 50-75 gr gefischt und in der Abdrift ca. 125 gr.. Dies lässt sich aber von außen schwer sagen. Es gibt doch die merkwürdigsten Bedingungskombinationen. An Pilkern fische ich nur noch Speedys und hiervon dann die unterschiedlichen Formen wie Kiel, Spitz und Hering.
Viel Spaß weiterhin im Board


----------



## Pilke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



antonio schrieb:


> das mit dem ringe "entwickeln" mußt du mal genauer erklären.
> du hast mit der geflochtenen viel besseren kontakt zum köder....


 
Die "speziellen" Ringe zeichnen sich ganz einfach oder allgemein gesprochen durch eine höhere Oberflächenhärte aus. D.h. Riefen oder gleichen, die mit der Zeit durch das "Einschneiden" der geflochtenen entstehen können, bleiben nahzu aus...
Das mit dem besseren Kontakt zum Köder stimmt. Zumindest kenne ich es, wie gesagt, vom Zanderangeln.
Und da dann beim Angeln mit Gummifisch...

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Ps. Ich denke|kopfkrat, ihr habt mich überzeugt - ich werde mal ne geflochtene ausprobieren


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

jo die ringe gibts aber schon länger und jede vernünftige rute hat entsprechende ringe,also mach dir mal deswegen keinen kopf.
ne reale 20er geflochtene hat so ca 10 kg tragkraft.was willst du mehr?
versuch mal nen vollen 10l eimer mit deiner rute zu heben.

antonio


----------



## Pilke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

@antonio...

Was für eine Rolle bevorzugst du zum Pilken(ausgehend von einer Stationärrolle)? Heck- oder Frontbremse?


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

frontbremsen haben den vorteil, daß hier größere scheiben verbaut werden können und somit eine gute frontbremse im allgemeinen besser arbeitet als eine heckbremse.
es gibt aber auch gutgemachte heckbremsen.
ich benutze rollen von penn sargus und slammer allerdings geh ich nicht auf die ostsee sonder weiter nördlich.

antonio


----------



## micha_2 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

@knorpel möchtest meine speedys haben, verkaufe alle u benutze zu 95% nur noch blitz-pilker.
kieler blitz ist eine pilkerform und hat nichts mit irgendeinem hersteller zu tun.
ich mache auch wettkämpfe, habe aber nur noch ne0,19mm power pro, da auch mal mit 200g gejigt werden muss, u dann noch nen hänger? dann möcht ich sehen wie du den mit ner0,10-0,12mm lösen möchtest. der abrieb an steinen u muscheln ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
nicht immer ist allein die drift für die wahl des pilkers entscheidend, sondern auch das fressverhalten, so erlebt dieses jahr auf bornholm. die dorsche wollten bei 30m und fast 0drift, wo locker ein 75g pilker ausreichte, pilker in 150g aufwärts haben. habe nachdem der smutje so sehr gut gefangen hat, das leichte zeug in die ecke geschmissen u nur noch mut 150g geangelt und dann fast genau so gut gefangen.


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

gegen den abrieb wird entsprechend ein stück mono vorgeschaltet.
steine und muscheln tun keiner geflochtenen gut.


antonio


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Pilke schrieb:


> Ps. Ich denke|kopfkrat, ihr habt mich überzeugt - ich werde mal ne geflochtene ausprobieren



Dann aber evtl 30-45 cm dickere Mono davor schalten (z.B. 0,50er Berkley`s Big Game), wenn ein Dorsch über den Köder beisst kaut er dir sonnst die Geflochtene durch !
Ich nutze seit Jahren 0,15er Fireline und bin bisher glücklich damit....vorsicht bei billigen Geflochtenen !


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



antonio schrieb:


> gegen den abrieb wird entsprechend ein stück mono vorgeschaltet.
> steine und muscheln tun keiner geflochtenen gut.


 
Wie lang sollte das Stück sein? Und welche Stärke, bei beispielsweise einer 0,20er geflochtener als Hauptschnur? ;+

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

kommt immer drauf an aber mit 1-2 m bist du in der regel gut bedient.
für die ostsee sollte 40er bis 50er ausreichen.
dicker würd ich nicht nehmen bei den kleinen pilkern.

antonio


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



antonio schrieb:


> für die ostsee sollte 40er bis 50er ausreichen.


 
doch so stark? Ist ja schon um einiges dicker/stärker als die 20er geflochtene.
Ich habe so noch nie gefischt. Aber ich hätte so aus dem Bauch herraus max. einer 35er-Mono genommen.
Meinst du, das ist zu wenig?


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

kannst du auch nehmen.
es geht aber um den abrieb kommt eben auch immer drauf an, wie es dort unter wasser aussieht. bei sandboden kannst du runter gehen bei vielen scharfkantigen steinen usw. etwas dicker.
und das vorfach entsprechend kontrollieren und bei beschädigungen austauschen.

antonio


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

ok...ich danke dir für die vielen Tipps/Infos#6

Ich denke, ich habe jetzt einiges dazugelernt und werde das definitiv bei der nächsten Ausfahrt testen(in einer Woche)|supergri

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

eine Frage habe ich noch...

Wie verbindest du die Hauptschnur mit der vorgeschalteten Mono?
Mit einem Knoten oder setzt du einen kleinen ring dazwischen?


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

hier gibts auch wieder verschiedene varianten.
entweder mono mit geflochtener knoten,
oder nen wirbel(snap) an die geflochtene und das vorfach eingehängt,
oder noknotverbinder.
wirbel und noknot haben den vorteil, daß sich das vorfach schneller und bequemer wechseln läßt.

antonio


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

was ist denn ein Noknotverbinder?


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

sowas hier


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

vorher noch nie gesehen....|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



Pilke schrieb:


> vorher noch nie gesehen....|kopfkrat



man lernt nie aus|wavey:#h

antonio


----------



## Pilke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

 das stimmt! Toll, dass es dieses Board gibt - mit vielen netten, hilfsbereiten Leuten! #6


----------



## klaberr (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



antonio schrieb:


> ne geflochtene mit echten 0,20er durchmesser reicht vollkommen aus.es geht sogar noch dünner.
> mono nehm ich gar nicht dafür.
> bei nur 10% dehnung sind das auf 25 m schon 2,5 m.
> 
> antonio



Also als ich es leid hatte mein Geld in der Ostsee zu versenken bin ich auf 0,40mm Geflochten mit 20kg umgestiegen, seit dem kommen alle Pilker auch wieder mit nach Hause.Mit dünneren Schnüren geht es auch, aber nur wenn man sandigen Untergrund hat! Sonnst bleiben 2-3 Pilker im See. Ich bevorzuge Stellen wo es unten Rau ist, dort ist mehr Auswahl an Fisch.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*



klaberr schrieb:


> Also als ich es leid hatte mein Geld in der Ostsee zu versenken bin ich auf 0,40mm Geflochten mit 20kg umgestiegen, seit dem kommen alle Pilker auch wieder mit nach Hause.Mit dünneren Schnüren geht es auch, aber nur wenn man sandigen Untergrund hat! Sonnst bleiben 2-3 Pilker im See. Ich bevorzuge Stellen wo es unten Rau ist, dort ist mehr Auswahl an Fisch.



jeder wie er es mag.
aber ne 40er geflochtene sind vollkommen überdimensioniert.
und diese dicken schnüre sind eben ein grund warum bei trifft unverhältismäßig hohe gewichte eingesetzt werden müssen, um überhaupt runter zu kommen.

antonio


----------



## klaberr (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Ich habe kein Problem mit, bei ruhiger See geht es auch mit 15g Blinker.

Man muss sich sowieso Gewichstechnisch  auf das Wetter jedes mal neu einstellen, dabei spiel die Schnur für mich keine Rolle


----------



## micha_2 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

@klaberr du willst mir doch nich erzählen das du mit ner 40iger geflochtenen und 15g blinker den noch weiter als 10m rausgeworfen bekommst


----------



## klaberr (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Das geht auch.


----------



## onyx134 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schwer müssen die Pilker sein?*

Ein Anfänger tut sich mit schweren pilkern definitiv leichter und wird dabei auch mehr fangen. Wenn man das mit der korrekten Führung raus hat, dann wird man sich so auf 60-75g reduzieren und die beifaenger weg lassen. Das sieht man doch immer bei den Cracks, die oft nur ne 80g dorschbombe nehmen. Und damit das Schiff alt aussehen lassen. Führung ist eben alles und das muss man wie alles im leben erst lernen. Geduld, üben, fragen, rumprobieren.


----------

